# Chefs Choice 615A  On WOOT



## old sarge (Apr 23, 2020)

The CC 615A is on sale at Wooot.








						Chef'sChoice 615A Electric Meat Slicer
					

For makin' the best sammich in the world... or is it sangwich? I always get my cartoony colloquialisms mixed up...




					www.woot.com


----------



## jcam222 (Apr 23, 2020)

Great slicer for home use. Love mine.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Apr 24, 2020)

Mine works good.  The gears are plastic and need to grease once in a while.  I had to replace mine once but was fairly painless.


----------

